# iPad app should support playback to any TiVo on network



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the TiVo iPad/iPhone app, as it's much less obtrusive and much faster than navigating the TiVo itself. That said, please give us the ability to choose which TiVo device we wish to playback content on instead of forcing us to navigate to the TiVo we're currently watching via the remote and having to select the TiVo device we want to stream content from and then having to navigate through the "My Shows" and finally select the show we're interested in... This would keep me content until TiVo decides to unify all content across multiple TiVo's...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

+1. TiVo needs to become more apple like. There is a lot of things they could and should do to improve user experience.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I not sure I understand your suggestion - "playback _*TO*_ any TiVo on the network"?

Are you talking about a consolidated Now Playing List? If you are, this is a feature that has been requested literally for years, and has nothing to do with the iPad app.


----------



## ahwman (Jan 24, 2013)

bradleys said:


> I not sure I understand your suggestion - "playback _*TO*_ any TiVo on the network"?
> 
> Are you talking about a consolidated Now Playing List? If you are, this is a feature that has been requested literally for years, and has nothing to do with the iPad app.


Example: From within the iPad app, I'm navigating through "My Shows" on my Master Bedroom TiVo, but am actually watching TV on my family room TiVo and wish to stream recorded content from my master bedroom TiVo to my family room TiVo. There's no way to do this currently from within the iPad app. It would seem a simple addition to the "Watch Now" button which would give us the option to start playing on any of the TiVo's found on the network...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ahwman said:


> Example: From within the iPad app, I'm navigating through "My Shows" on my Master Bedroom TiVo, but am actually watching TV on my family room TiVo and wish to stream recorded content from my master bedroom TiVo to my family room TiVo. There's no way to do this currently from within the iPad app. It would seem a simple addition to the "Watch Now" button which would give us the option to start playing on any of the TiVo's found on the network...


That makes sense - especially with premier to premier streaming. Another option would be to enable you to browse TiVo B from the TiVo A NPL within the iOS app... The same way you do it when browsing the physical device.

If i am not trying to actually control TiVo B with the iOS app, i shouldn't have to select it. You don't have to physically go into the bedroom to push a show to the family room. No reason to do it with the iOS app.


----------

